# Used Outback Prices...



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Outbackers,

CASE 1: I sold my 2004 Outback 26 RS last year after Labor Day. We spent 5 great camping seasons in it with 43 trips to 5 different states. When considering the asking price, I thought I'd hit the jackpot if I could get $13k for it. Afterall, I purchased it for $16.5k five years ago! It sold in a week for full asking price. When a buyer from Colorado Springs learned that I had sold it, he said he was ready to go to $14,750 to get it. Even at $13k, that equates to $700/year depreciation.

CASE 2: My neighbor puts his 2005 Outback 25 RSS up for sale after four camping seasons. He purchased the unit in at the start of the 2005 season for $16,500 as well (I helped negotiate







). He lists it for sale in Spring 2009 for $14,500. He sells it in 7 days for full asking. So in four seasons of camping, he incurred just $500/year of depreciation. He kicked my ass.

What is going on here, and is this common for the used camper trailer market? Is the high cost of new campers inflating the value of used units? Or is this regional in nature?

Randy


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

Once you see a outback its hard to find a nicer camper for the price. I know when i was camper shopping i looked at every make and once i seen the outback i was sold. Unless you have $40k you wont find a nicer looking Rv.Thus i think it will hold its value.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

i will tell you that right now - from where I stood last week purchasing a new trailer - that the bottom has fell out of the market.

The prices of the new trailers have fell to a point that at a dealership the most you are going to get for a used trialer - even for a trailer in the most excellent of conditions -- is Blue Book Trade IN. And since the new prices have plummeted, the used prices have also sunk.

Now one fo the problems we have in San Antonio is that there are more RV delaers located here then anywhere else in the world -- we must have 100 at least -- so there are alot of dealership price wars which kill resale value

I saw MANY used OUTBACKS on the dealer's lot for under 10K ... and they were nicer then mine...

Now i am not complaining -- i bought my 2005 23RS brand new OTD 15K ... and 4 years later the dealer gave me a trade in of $8500 without even looking inside it. He asked me if everything worked and if there was any damge - told him YES and NO... and he asked for the kieys -- that quick.

(Just FYI but it also had the exact smae set of DURO tires on it that it came with -- and that means that there must be about 10K of mileage on those poor things!!)

Now of course I then got a trailer that had a MSRP of 49K for a little over 29K so in my opinion it all balanced out in the end.

But to answer your question -- and seeing the prices being offered on Craigslist and Ebay -- and listening to the dealers around here -- NO i don't think anyone is going to be getting top dollar for anything used for the next year or so...

But man its a Great time to Buy though ....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Colorado is in the top 2-3 of the 50 states for RV sales. RV's are still very hot here and are holding there price well. Believe it or not Wyoming is at an equal for RV sales.

Last week I delivered one to Camping World in Fountain, Co. The dealer said they had sold 12 the previous week and said the one I had brought was already sold. As I unhooked it they pulled it into the shop so it could be prepped and delivered that day.

Yes, for the majority of the country its unusual to even get blue book, but in Colorado there is a shortage of clean used rv's so they are commanding higher than book price.

I guess its just one of the perks of living in Colorado. Our economy is no better, but camping is still very important to many people.

Carey


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

RV's in Colorado really hold their value. We sold our popup last year for a little less than we paid, and we bought it used. When we were looking for an Outback, we found out that we could bluy a new one for just a little more than what the used market was asking. It is also hard to get an RV loan for a used unit in Colorado, because the market is so much above blue book. I know of some people that had to ask for the price to be lowered, so that the bank would cover the loan!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If you want to sell your Outback, post it on the Colorado Craigslist....get the extra $1000 for it...then have it shipped in with the extra $1000. Pretty simply really.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If you want to sell your Outback, post it on the Colorado Craigslist....get the extra $1000 for it...then have it shipped in with the extra $1000. Pretty simply really.


1.25 a mile to have it shipped...

Carey


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I guess it really depends on where you're looking to sell or trade. When I contacted Holman's RV in Ohio to trade my 06 31RQS in they told me they'd give me $10,000 trade. A local dealer here outside Abilene offered me $17,000. WOW! What a difference.

Still haven't decided just what to do though.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

mswalt said:


> I guess it really depends on where you're looking to sell or trade. When I contacted Holman's RV in Ohio to trade my 06 31RQS in they told me they'd give me $10,000 trade. A local dealer here outside Abilene offered me $17,000. WOW! What a difference.
> 
> Still haven't decided just what to do though.
> 
> Mark


Mark -- so is that NEW TRIALER SMELL i am smelling???? Will there be yet another new Open Range at the Texas Rally ???


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> I guess it really depends on where you're looking to sell or trade. When I contacted Holman's RV in Ohio to trade my 06 31RQS in they told me they'd give me $10,000 trade. A local dealer here outside Abilene offered me $17,000. WOW! What a difference.
> 
> Still haven't decided just what to do though.
> 
> Mark


Mark -- so is that NEW TRIALER SMELL i am smelling???? Will there be yet another new Open Range at the Texas Rally ???

[/quote]

I can smell it all the way up here in Oregon. Nice smell isn't it?


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow - I'm feeling better by the minute about buying our '04 26RS in Feb. of '05 for $13K. I might actually make a profit if I want to sell it in CO.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

4H1DinaOB said:


> Wow - I'm feeling better by the minute about buying our '04 26RS in Feb. of '05 for $13K. I might actually make a profit if I want to sell it in CO.


....you looking to sell? Going bigger?


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Here in New England the campers on Craigslist seem to reflect what people owe. Had I not spent 6 months on Outbackers.com and learning about Holman and Lakeshore I probably woulda paid 20k for a trailer. I waited until the right deal and for $9,900, I got an '05 25RSS that is in near new condition. All the other Outbacks were 12K and up. I did have to put tires on but after reading about all the tire problems I found that to be a non issue. One of the best things about my Outback is that the previous owner left it completely stock so I get to do all the mods myself... I would say that those who are paying $14-15k in Colorado are not doing their homework!

To see pics of my baby:

Click


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

russlg said:


> Here in New England the campers on Craigslist seem to reflect what people owe. Had I not spent 6 months on Outbackers.com and learning about Holman and Lakeshore I probably woulda paid 20k for a trailer. I waited until the right deal and for $9,900, I got an '05 25RSS that is in near new condition. All the other Outbacks were 12K and up. I did have to put tires on but after reading about all the tire problems I found that to be a non issue. One of the best things about my Outback is that the previous owner left it completely stock so I get to do all the mods myself... I would say that those who are paying $14-15k in Colorado are not doing their homework!
> 
> To see pics of my baby:
> 
> Click


Man...you got a smok'n deal on that Outback! Very nice indeed.

I think you should convert that step like I did. I increased the width and the height and now it is really nice.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Here in New England the campers on Craigslist seem to reflect what people owe. Had I not spent 6 months on Outbackers.com and learning about Holman and Lakeshore I probably woulda paid 20k for a trailer. I waited until the right deal and for $9,900, I got an '05 25RSS that is in near new condition. All the other Outbacks were 12K and up. I did have to put tires on but after reading about all the tire problems I found that to be a non issue. One of the best things about my Outback is that the previous owner left it completely stock so I get to do all the mods myself... I would say that those who are paying $14-15k in Colorado are not doing their homework!
> 
> To see pics of my baby:
> 
> Click


Man...you got a smok'n deal on that Outback! Very nice indeed.

I think you should convert that step like I did. I increased the width and the height and now it is really nice.

















[/quote]

Yeah at some point I want to do that but the thing is I am a nuts and bolts kinda guy, not a carpentry wood cutting kinda guy. I'm saving that mod for the "offseason". I think I posted before that I saved your "mod" weblink so I can copy stuff. The rear of the 28RSS is pretty much the same as my 25. I have done the bathroom vanity door hinge swap and was suprised I did it without drilling the Forstner bit through the door!! I also did the switch labeling and LCD tv mount and stole the idea from Zfamily (Rob). I have three Maxx Air II's on order and I installed a 30 amp outdoor plug beside my Garage for when it is "docked" at home... I plan on doing the flip drawer mod in a week or so. Ant tips besides what I have read?? I would really like to buy a premade drawer and install the slides and bolt the flip drawer face to it and be done with it. The idea of building a drawer seems a little to much for me....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

russlg said:


> I plan on doing the flip drawer mod in a week or so. Ant tips besides what I have read?? I would really like to buy a premade drawer and install the slides and bolt the flip drawer face to it and be done with it. The idea of building a drawer seems a little to much for me....


"Go to Home Depot and walk back to their kitchen design center.
Vendor: Quality Doors
Ref# S0101 Sku# 145-262, Drawer Box - 12" wide x 3 7/16" high x 15" deep
Price ea. $33.00 + tax
Free shipping to your home."

Will this work for all models.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I plan on doing the flip drawer mod in a week or so. Ant tips besides what I have read?? I would really like to buy a premade drawer and install the slides and bolt the flip drawer face to it and be done with it. The idea of building a drawer seems a little to much for me....


"Go to Home Depot and walk back to their kitchen design center.
Vendor: Quality Doors
Ref# S0101 Sku# 145-262, Drawer Box - 12" wide x 3 7/16" high x 15" deep
Price ea. $33.00 + tax
Free shipping to your home."

Will this work for all models.
[/quote]

Cool!! I'll do it!!

Thanks!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> If you want to sell your Outback, post it on the Colorado Craigslist....get the extra $1000 for it...then have it shipped in with the extra $1000. Pretty simply really.


Yeah, tried that. Craigslist pulled my ad the same day.....apparently because it wasn't "local."

Mark


----------



## Roadking Custom (Apr 2, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wow - I'm feeling better by the minute about buying our '04 26RS in Feb. of '05 for $13K. I might actually make a profit if I want to sell it in CO.


....you looking to sell? Going bigger?









[/quote]

I Live in Rhode Island just traveled 750 miles both ways to the Great out Doors dealership in Fulton NY to pickup my new 2009 250 rs for 16500 with the Reese dist,sway control inculded. I was going to get a 2010 250 rs from lake shore but with the deleivery charge and price of the TT the 09 save me money. Looking in and around our area you can't touch this unit for no less then 19700 and with no sway. but we are very happy with the 250rs and can't wait to try it out soon. ALso they delers around here started me at 22500


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> Outbackers,
> 
> CASE 1: I sold my 2004 Outback 26 RS last year after Labor Day. We spent 5 great camping seasons in it with 43 trips to 5 different states. When considering the asking price, I thought I'd hit the jackpot if I could get $13k for it. Afterall, I purchased it for $16.5k five years ago! It sold in a week for full asking price. When a buyer from Colorado Springs learned that I had sold it, he said he was ready to go to $14,750 to get it. Even at $13k, that equates to $700/year depreciation.
> 
> ...


yet another example here of a great deal on e-bay.. There are plenty out there for around or under 10K... Just look here:

'04 25RSS on ebay


----------

